# Guitar sounds bad on high notes



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

I have been trying to learn Hitch A Ride by Boston. But when I get to the high parts at solos, my guitar sounds horrible. Instead of the great tone i here from there guitars (boston). Ive only been playing for 5 months but for giggles i wanted to try it, all i get is a high monotone squeal.

I have a squire affinity strat and a peavey vypyr 75.

Yes the guitar is in tune. everything is great until i get up to the 17th fret and higher.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the neck straight?
Are your strings hitting the pickups?
If you slide a piece of paper under the strings high up the neck and play does the note sound or do you just get a thud of the strings hitting the paper?

Id take it to a decent tech for a proper setup.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

how much would it cost for a setup? I should say it isnt really a squeal... its more like the guitar has no distortion at high notes... the distortion just makes the clean sound louder. everything under the 15th fret has lots of distortion.


----------

